
AI Solves the Rubik’s Cube Way Better Than You - karmakaze
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/d-brief/2019/07/19/this-ai-solves-the-rubiks-cube-way-better-than-you
======
verdverm
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20462145](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20462145)

